# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Уединение и одиночество

## LightWarrior

Статья из вики:Одино́чество — социально-психологическое явление, эмоциональное состояние человека, связанное с отсутствием близких, положительных эмоциональных связей с людьми и/или со страхом их потери в результате вынужденной или имеющей психологические причины социальной изоляции. В рамках этого понятия различают два различных феномена — позитивное (*уединенность*) и негативное (изоляция) одиночество.





Когда всё оставило тебя, ты одинок; когда же ты оставляешь всё позади — это уединение. — Из песни «Solitude»
 	When everything has left you, you are alone; when you have left everything behind, there is solitude.
 	— Schiller

Что такое уединение для вас?)

----------


## Pechalka

Это абсолютно разные вещи.                                                                                                              Время от времени каждому необходимо уединение,побыть наедине со своими мыслями.А одиночество-вынужденная изоляция против воли и проявляется дискомфортом.

----------

